# ESPs and ESP



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

Just thought I'd say this: ESP is sort of a misnomer since they have the most Sensory Perception and therefore the least Extrasensory Perception (Si, Ne and Ni are extrasensory perception - perception without directly sensing...)


----------

